# Lionel LW Transformer troubleshooting and repair?



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

I picked up a Lionel postwar LW for a song about two weeks ago.

I've wanted an LW for many years, and I bought this one as 'untested'. Of course, I was thrilled when I got home, and it powered up.

I took it to Dad, who tested it with a volt meter, and it tests as it should.

I have two or three issues:

*Why does it hum so loudly?* Is this something I can repair?

The control panel doesn't light up light a few of the examples that I've seen on ebay. Can I just replace the bulb, assuming that the contacts and socket are fine?

On the LW, I am guessing that there is a retaining clip or spring that holds the green button to the handle, and another one to hold the handle to the body??

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

The handle is held on by two semi-circular metal clips. The green "L" has no clips other than the ones molded in.

The bulb in mine is a #53 bayonet base, maybe even original and it still works! Replace the bulb in yours and it'll probably light. I think it's neat the dial gets brighter as you turn up the juice.

Sorry I can't help on the hum issue, mine hums quietly and I figure it's normal.

You might get more and better replies if you rename your post something like "Lionel LW Questions."

Pete

ps - Here is a link to the LW Service Manual.


----------



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you, Pete!!!

I appreciate the help!!!

I have a multitude of transformers, 1033, 1044, KW, etc., and some of them hum loudly, while others are very quiet. 

There has to be something inside the transformer that make them hum loudly, I would guess.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What makes them hum is the loose laminations in the core and the core to winding clearance.


----------



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What makes them hum is the loose laminations in the core and the core to winding clearance.


So there is no easy fix or repair then?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

People have tried wooden wedges between the core and windings, that sometimes helps. Clamping the laminations might help if there's a way to do it. Basically, you need to stop anything from vibrating in time with the 60hz signal.


----------



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> People have tried wooden wedges between the core and windings, that sometimes helps. Clamping the laminations might help if there's a way to do it. Basically, you need to stop anything from vibrating in time with the 60hz signal.


Well, bummer.

I was hoping that you would say that I needed to order a $3 part and screw it in to fix the transformer.

Is it still okay to use? 

What has caused the problem? Age?

Is the hum the last step before it dies? 

Sorry to bother you with such newbie questions! As you can tell, I don't know the first thing about transformers or how they work. Does someone offer a _Lionel Train Transformers for Dummies_ book?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's fine to use, I've seen transformers that hum so loud you can hear them in the next room. They're fine, just loud. It's not on it's last legs, at least not because it hums. Some transformers coming off the assembly line will be noisier than others.

I've heard tell that people have dipped the core in varnish to stick everything together and minimize the hum, but I haven't tried it.

Here's a page that talks about transformer hum and ways to eliminate it: http://www.crosslinktech.com/articl...se-using-epoxy-or-polyurethane-compounds.html


----------



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

John,

Thank you again for your help on my threads.

Is it possible that the hum is created because the old varnish has dried up or cracked?

I am 100% certain that the LW I have was stored in a hot dry attic for many years before I bought it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just curious, my transformers don't hum that much or I don't notice it anyway, would a foam base help?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Anything's possible.


----------



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

Since you are kind enough to answer all my dumb questions so far,

Why are the coils covered in varnish?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Varnish is the insulator. Without it you have a gob of copper wire.

I tightened the plates on one transformer and minimized the hum. Now you have two things to try.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I would not recommend putting wood wedges between the coil and the core. The core is making the noise and moving somewhat, and you do not want to transfer the movement of the core into the coils. The failure mode of most transformers and electric motors is a failure of the "glue" that holds the wires together followed by a chafing of the insulation on the wires which then causes a short between adjacent coils and release of the magic smoke.


----------



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you again for your help and replies.

You've all increased my knowledge about transformers at least 10 fold.

I love to learn new things, especially about postwar Lionel!


----------



## Bob B. (Feb 7, 2013)

I have two KWs, an LW and two smaller Lionel postwar transformers. They all hum to some extent. I always figured that they were humming because they didn't know the words... (sorry)


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Clovis,
I have an LW from 1955, my first transformer. It always hummed loudly. 60 years later, it still hums and works. I'd say its fine.


----------

